
Would you live with a Trump supporter? - BerislavLopac
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/07/19/would-you-live-with-a-trump-supporter
======
downerending
Read here: [http://archive.fo/8TepH](http://archive.fo/8TepH)

Almost a year old, BTW, though I doubt much has changed. It does anecdotally
seem like pro-Trump people are a lot more chill about differences.

